# Bergomi, Di Canio, Ambro e co su Verona Milan 1-2.



## admin (16 Ottobre 2022)

Di Canio a Sky:"Adli? L'ho visto fuori dal gioco del Milan, compassato e timido. Partita difficilissima da giudicare. In CL l'anno scorso era un anno di praticantato. Quest'anno possiamo protestare con l'arbitro ma è stata una settimana con cinque gol subiti e zero fatti. Ne esci un pò ridimensionato. Ma il Milan oggi ha dimostrato mentalità. Origi? Ha una bella fisicità ma a volte mi sembra un pò leggeranno nelle gambe. Il Milan produce tanto. Lì davanti c'è bisogno di più presenza. Origi non sembra avere quella cattiveria e quella fame".

Bergomi:"Tonali c'è sempre in inserimento. Marca e va. Bravo".

Marchegiani:"Non bisogna essere troppo severi sul giudizio sul Milan. Il periodo è quello che è. Tanti infortuni. Il Milan è partito benissimo, Giroud si è mangiato il 2-0. Il Verona stasera sembrava quello degli anni scorsi. Il Milan ha ottenuto tanto. Giroud? E' difficile criticarlo, è utile alla squadra. Ma in partite come queste manca la stoccata".

Ambro:"Adli ha fatto una partita in cui ha provato a fare quello che gli è stato chiesto. Ha provato a tenere il campo senza fare cose eccezionali. Il Milan ha bisogno di forze fresche e di rifiatare. Il Verona ha fatto una partita coraggiosa e ha rischiato di vincere. Partita in equilibrio. Il Milan è rimasto in piede e ha dato la zampata da grande squadra".

Pazzini:"Per il Milan è stato importante vincere questa partita complicata. Il Milan non era brillantissimo ma ci può stare. Quando non sei brillante e riesci a portarla a casa è un bel segnale. Chi mi piace tra gli attaccanti del Milan? Giroud. E' uno che gioca per la squadra. Origi è istintivo. Rebic ha potenza"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Anche oggi Rebic determinante. Giocatore do un importanza clamorosa se sta bene. 
Tonali sempre più il Milanismo fatto a persona.
Tatarusanu un inutile al cubo. Le uscite non gliene hanno insegnate?


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di Canio a Sky:"Adli? L'ho visto fuori dal gioco del Milan, compassato e timido. Partita difficilissima da giudicare. In CL l'anno scorso era un anno di praticantato. Quest'anno possiamo protestare con l'arbitro ma è stata una settimana con cinque gol subiti e zero fatti. Ne esci un pò ridimensionato. Ma il Milan oggi ha dimostrato mentalità. Origi? Ha una bella fisicità ma a volte mi sembra un pò leggeranno nelle gambe".
> 
> Bergomi:"Tonali c'è sempre in inserimento. Marca e va. Bravo".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi Rebic determinante*. Giocatore do un importanza clamorosa se sta bene.
> Tonali sempre più il Milanismo fatto a persona.
> Tatarusanu un inutile al cubo. Le uscite non gliene hanno insegnate?



Rebic, quando sta bene, deve giocare sempre.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di Canio a Sky:"Adli? L'ho visto fuori dal gioco del Milan, compassato e timido. Partita difficilissima da giudicare. In CL l'anno scorso era un anno di praticantato. Quest'anno possiamo protestare con l'arbitro ma è stata una settimana con cinque gol subiti e zero fatti. Ne esci un pò ridimensionato. Ma il Milan oggi ha dimostrato mentalità. Origi? Ha una bella fisicità ma a volte mi sembra un pò leggeranno nelle gambe. Il Milan produce tanto. Lì davanti c'è bisogno di più presenza. Origi non sembra avere quella cattiveria e quella fame".
> 
> Bergomi:"Tonali c'è sempre in inserimento. Marca e va. Bravo".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rebic, quando sta bene, deve giocare sempre.



Se gioca sempre dopo due partite si spacca di nuovo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se gioca sempre dopo due partite si spacca di nuovo



Perché mai? E comunque meglio che ci faccia vincere quelle due partite.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché mai? E comunque meglio che ci faccia vincere quelle due partite.




Fin ora ha sempre fatto così, quando ha iniziato a ingranare e fare qualche partita di fila di ottimo livello, boom, rotto. La mia era solamente una constatazione della cosa comunque. Anche a me piacerebbe vederlo più spesso in campo quando sta bene, ma tanto so già che quando sta bene, più di 3/4 partite non le fa perché si spaccherà.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Ottobre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fin ora ha sempre fatto così, quando ha iniziato a ingranare e fare qualche partita di fila di ottimo livello, boom, rotto. La mia era solamente una constatazione della cosa comunque. Anche a me piacerebbe vederlo più spesso in campo quando sta bene, ma tanto so già che quando sta bene, *più di 3/4 partite non le fa perché si spaccherà.*



Certo, hai ragione. Fino ad ora non ha certo brillato per continuità di presenze ma speriamo di averlo per qualche gara in più delle 3/4 solite.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2022)

up


----------

